# Heath, OH - #1046 M B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.lcounty.com/ac

Licking Co AC, #1046 Male








[/img]


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

It's almost like he is smiling! Beautiful.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

temptation eyes, lookin' through my, my, my soul ...








That's a he's got. Looks like a sweetie!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

It does look like he is smiling, what a sweet looking boy.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

he really has a cute face...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

THE LICKING COUNTY DEPARTMENT OF ANIMAL CONTROL
544 Dog Leg Road, Heath, Ohio 43055 Phone (740) 349-6562
Location: The corner of S.R. 13 & Hopewell Dr.
Hours: 11:00 AM to 4:30 PM Monday through Friday
Saturday, 12:00 Noon – 4:00 PM

We are closed Sundays and on all legal holidays

Why is this shelter ringing a bell....is it a gassing shelter?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't know if they gas but they do euth; they've had alot of GSs lately that were posted here.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer listed


----------

